# 2004 GMC 2500HD Diesel - For Sale Cheap - Leaving the country



## mgnmpi (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm selling my true love, Bessy, GMC Sierra 2500HD DURAMAX DIESEL with an extended cab and an 8-foot long bed. She has been with me a long time and has always treated me well. I will be sad to see her go. She has driven 212,500 mostly highway miles. 
She comes with: 
*Tow Package 
*5th-Wheel Hitch 
*Tie Downs for a Truck Camper 
*Air Bladders to level a heavy load 
*Truck Topper 
*Premium Bose Sound 
*Satellite Radio 
*Cruise Control 
*Electric Windows and Doors . She is in fantastic mechanical condition but has a few dings here and there: small amount of hail damage, a scratch on the hood, missing one fog lamp, and the AC fan only blows at medium and high speed, not low, but it's ice cold! I have priced her to sell and she will make someone very happy.

Blue Book lists this truck at $16,000... I'm selling her for $10,000.  I've leaving the country in a month so take advantage of this great deal!!!!

Location: Hendersonville, NC

AutoTrader ad: http://www.autotrader.com/cars-for-...d=67288043&searchRadius=0&listingId=322967882
Craigslist ad: http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/3079941787.html

Leave a message at 512-569-96 eight two


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am looking for a truck like that, but this one has way to many miles for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2012)

that diesel is only part way broke in ,, the isuzu motor is a good motor ,, and the engine is ready to go ,, 212k miles is nothing on that motor ,, good for another 200k


----------

